# Curled ear?



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 24, 2011)

Our new pygmy doe is doing great, but I have a question about her right ear.  It is curled backwards (like a day lily petal) while her other is normal, elf-like.  I figured she was resting on in funny in the womb and it would straighten as she dried out but it is still curled so that the inside is much more exposed then it should be.

Anyone ever have this happen?  Did it correct itself or does it need correction?  

My son is thinking of using her for 4H so we were thinking of maybe taping it to hold the correct position as her cartilage firms up but I don't want to harm her either.


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 24, 2011)

Melissa, I know our goat breeds are different, but I recently had a Boer/Nubian doe born and the bottom of both of her ears curled up like you put a hair curler on the end of her ears...kind of like a flip.
People here gave me advice as to possibly taping it and weighing it with a coin, etc., while others said it probably wouldn't change even if I did that.
I did nothing as I thought it was cute.
She's almost 4 weeks old and her ears have remained curled on the ends.

Don't know if that helps you, but wanted to let you know that in this case, the ears didn't correct themselves.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 24, 2011)

IF it is rolled the long way, the length of the ear, it is considered a fault and is genetic.  It may be a problem being shown in a breeding class.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback.  I very carefully taped it to its correct position and it actually seems to be helping.  I'll let you know in a few days

Here is a picture of how it looks... is this what you meant by the length of the ear 20kidsonhill?  We've never shown before as my son has just reached eligibility but he has lots of buddies that do it and he is excited to join up.  I hope she'll be alright for him but I guess we will see.

Thanks again.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 25, 2011)

That isn't exactly what I was referring to, although I your explanation was very good and that is what I invisioned.  There is this ear condition where the goats ear folds in half the long way and rolls like a tube at the top, keeping the ear too closed up and possibly causing increased risk of infection.  

although that is pretty much the opposite of what your goat looks like, I am worried your goats would be badly penalized for having an ear like that. 

Good luck.

I can understand your son showing, I have two older daughters and a younger son, my younger son was feeling very left out a couple years ago, before he was old enough to be in our 4H club, so we bred a couple does out of season so he would have some little onse to show in the open class.  He had a great time.He as so nervous, it was very cute.  

Good luck with your goat and your son showing.


----------



## MissDanni (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm not sure if this would work for goats but in the past if I had pups born with ears that were growing incorrectly I would shape them and tape/wrap them, the ears would then be in "training" for a few weeks and it worked to get them sorted and growing in the right shape and direction. I don't believe in cropping ears so the training method worked out well. The same method is used by many doberman pincer breeders to get the ears to stand up.

*Note:* Do not put tape directly on the ears!

I would take a piece of foam and set it on the inside of the ear flap (make sure it isn't going to be sticking into the ear itself), get the ear folding around the foam piece, wrap some gauze around it to keep it in place, and then you can use medical tape to hold it all together.

Edit: This is just what I personally would do to correct it, though more experienced members may have a better idea.


----------



## nibblygoats (Jun 25, 2011)

This is common with pygmies.  Breeders will just fold the ear in half lengthwise (along the natural fold) and circle a band-aid around it, like you are putting it around your finger.  Children's band-aids work better since they aren't as sticky as the regular ones and will come off easily.  Surgical tape works, too. You should do it as soon as possible after birth.  If it is going to correct, it will straighten in just a couple of days.
The bent ear would be considered a fault in conformation/open classes.  Don't know about 4-H, junior showmanship, etc.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 25, 2011)

You all rock!  I put a bit of tape on her for a  few hours, then checked it to make sure it was too tight or anything and voila!  It is already straightening out!  I rewrapped it and will take it off later, see if its even better.


----------

